#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Welke parfum gebruiken jullie?

## FANTACHAT

Ik gebruik momenteel deze..

----------


## lovetheislam

Ik gebruik die van Jadoreeee !

----------


## lovelymodesty

Allure van Chanel!

----------


## [email protected]

Flowerbomb momenteel.

----------


## meisje1992

> Ik gebruik momenteel deze..


lekker, ik gebruik die van de dames

----------


## Desi-Verhalen

Lady One Million - Paco Rabanne

----------


## She-is-Royal

Ik gebruik verschillende.
enkel voor feestjes draag ik dezelfde  :Smilie:

----------


## Prince30

Hugo Boss bottled, D&G nr 10 en 1 million van Paco Rabanne. Wat is nu heel in en ruikt lekker?

----------


## Jackson12

zelfde als topic starter... goeie parfum!!!

----------


## Adiva

Yves Rocher - Evidence.

----------


## Jessica88

Burberry Brit en Miracle van Lancome..

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

ik heb pas geleden prada gekocht maar ik vind hem niet zo lekker haha

----------


## Amira2013

Flowerbomb van Viktor&Rolf

----------


## Maroua1

DKNY be delicious

----------


## Chamalia_

Chanel chance, eau fraiche, de groene  :love:

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Parfum op oliebasis zoals amber of rozenolie.

----------


## Karin.N

Eternity van Calvin Klein

----------


## ti7atje

azzaro ,,,lekker geur  :Smilie:

----------


## Batata Helwa

verschillende

----------


## Lailla92

Die van Chloe.

----------


## Pares

One million :blozen:

----------


## Lailla92

> Allure van Chanel!


My favourite!! <3

----------


## Pumi

Nu Hugo Boss, Deep Red.

----------


## faatjje

guess & sex and the city. #iloveit

----------


## Mis beauty

Lancom la vie Est Belle

----------


## sammetje009

chanel mademoiselle mijn favo en one million

----------


## eswara

One million door de uitverkoop hahah.

----------


## FatimaBo

Dior & Chanel  :bandiet:

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

Ik gebruik nu al een jaar of 4 'Legend' van Mont Blanc.
Krijg daar ontzettend positieve reacties op.  :blozen:

----------


## Real07

Versace dreamer is nog altijd n van mijn favorieten!

----------


## BloedgroepV

Flowerbomb en Gucci Guilty.

----------


## Wegmisbruiker

Laatst 3 gekocht. 
Sculpture (classic)
Joop Go
Dior Intense

----------


## samira_elai81

Nr 1 alien die is echt lekker
2. La vie a bella super 
3 armani code dat zijn een beetje mijn geuren

----------


## Chira wa3ra

Ik heb tegenwoordig allerlei body mist flesjes, o.a. van Rituals

----------


## Dinalicia

Narciso rodriguez in dat roze flesje is life!
Voor de rest bulgari coral en la vie est belle

----------

